# Pentrace Pen Photography Article



## paleydp (Jun 4, 2004)

Here's a rather extensive (4-part) article on photographing pens I've been meaning to read. http://www.pentrace.com/index.html The link is odd, can't save link for article, only the home page, you may have to search the page for the article (CTRL-F, type in photography) Looks good.
Denise


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2004)

Denise,
  Thanks for the link, I read this article nearly a year ago before i even had my Digital Camera. It very much directed my criteria for the Camera I bought. I have recently learned that an uncle of mine bought the same camera for taking family pictures. He is a professional photographer.
  I had lost teh link but it was very much on my mind to find it again when I was asked to moderate this forum.
for those serious about improving the photography skills it is more than worth the time to read. I am sure we will be refering to it often.
  Just a quick look at the photos in it will make your heart jump.
Thanks Again


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2004)

Try these links
http://www.pentrace.com/penbase/Data_Returns/full_article.asp?id=323&tname=

http://www.pentrace.com/penbase/Data_Returns/full_article.asp?id=330&tname=

http://www.pentrace.com/penbase/Data_Returns/full_article.asp?id=333&tname=

http://www.pentrace.com/penbase/Data_Returns/full_article.asp?id=337&tname=


----------



## leenollie (Jun 4, 2004)

Denise and Daniel,

Thanks for the links, I copied them over to a WORD document and am printing it up so that I can read it at my leisure. Also, I'd like to have a copy on hand when I start doing serious pen photography. You're right, Daniel. The pictures shown are FANTASTIC.

Lee Biggers
The ever curious pen turner []


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2004)

Lee,
  and others, actually beign four articals is much longer looking than it is. each artical is fairly short. just a few minutes read each. they cover what to do very well. what they are missing is the how to manipulate the camera. but that is a very long subject. kind of like saying how you you shape a slimline. but covernghte points that alter a photo and why is fairly easy. from that you can decide just what look you want in your picture. adn some idea of how to get that. remeber photography is an Art, the same as turning a pen. only you can determin what is right and wrong. It is achieving what you visualise that is important.


----------

